# La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Salomon Cigar Review - awesome



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Much better than the robusto! As with so many lines, more attention seems to have gone into crafting the salamon. The burn was decent, but the dr...

Read the full review here: La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Salomon Cigar Review - awesome


----------

